# [OT] Attack of the Pop-up ads!



## DerianCypher (May 29, 2002)

okay, I know this is seriously OT but this is my last hope. I've been getting some pop-up ads on a regular basis now. I have DSL and windows xp. I've been trying to figure out what the heck is going on.. my problem is that even when I'm NOT surfing the net I get pop up ads! or like when I'm on web pages I know don't have ads I get pop-ups! It's incredibly annoying and I can't figure out what the heck is going on... anyone able to help?

thanks
DC


----------



## bloodymage (May 29, 2002)

Don't know what's going on other than unwanted irritation but you can eliminate a lot of it with a free download from http://www.popupstopper.net.


----------



## ThomasBJJ (May 29, 2002)

Try deleting cookies, and disc clean up. If you are using MS internet explorer, go to tools on the task bar at the top, goto internet options, and you should find it.


----------



## coyote6 (May 29, 2002)

Sounds like you downloaded some so-called "spyware". Some apps are bundled with these little programs that just show you ads constantly.

If you want to check on it, try downloading LavaSoft's AdAware: http://www.lsfileserv.com/ AdAware searches your system for that sort of thing, and also deletes cookies that ad companies use. Pretty danged useful.


----------



## BadMojo (May 29, 2002)

I was just about to mention AdAware.  Excellent program.  You will be shocked at the stuff it will find on your computer, especially if you download alot of "free" software.

Be warned:  If you tell AdAware to remove the offending Spyware component, it may kill the app it's attached to.  However, I generally follow the philosophy that I don't want to use software that's crawling with Spyware anyway.


----------



## DerianCypher (May 29, 2002)

Hey thanks all, I DLed that adaware and wow.. I had a lot of files on my comp! I hope this fixes it!


----------



## DerianCypher (May 29, 2002)

oh yeah! read my story hour


----------



## Negative Zero (May 29, 2002)

also for those annoying net based ones try EMS Free Surfer. since i installed it about a week ago, i haven't seen ONE popup. not ONE! it also lets you lock in your homepage so other cheeky websites don't change it without you knowing. awesome lil program.

~NegZ


----------



## Horacio (May 29, 2002)

Hey, those were good links, thanks!


----------



## Darkness (May 29, 2002)

Heh. Am I ever glad that we don't have pop-up ads in EN World...


----------



## FullTinCan (May 29, 2002)

*Surf with mozilla*

Surf the internet with Mozilla, you can disable most of the pop-up add methods.

Good stuff.


----------



## Horacio (May 30, 2002)

Surf with Opera, my friend. Fast, reliable, free, without pop ups...
The best browser for Windows...
YMMV, of course


----------



## BadMojo (Jun 3, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Surf with Opera, my friend. Fast, reliable, free, without pop ups...
> The best browser for Windows...
> YMMV, of course *




I actually haven't been able to get Opera 6.03 working with these message boards.  Been having the cookie problem, which doesn't appear for me in IE.

Also, for blocking pop-ups, etc. you might want to try Adsubtract ( www.adsubtract.com ) or Proxomitron ( www.proxomitron.org ).

Proxomitron, IMO, is much more powerful but has a slightly intimidating interface.  Good stuff though.


----------

